# Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 30, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11417"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11417">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Rebates run until October 27, 2012

</strong>Canon USA has extended the recent rebate program for Canon lenses and speedlites. The dollar amounts look about the same.</p>
<p><strong></strong><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark II

</strong>Canon has also increased the instant rebate on the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/583953-REG/Canon_2764B003_EOS_5D_Mark_II.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark II, and it’s now priced at $1799</a> ($100 more than we were told yesterday). That’s still a great price for a great camera. This rebate also runs until October 27, 2012.</p>
<p>All of our pricewatch pages will show the rebates and prices in real time.</p>
<div id="attachment_11418" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 401px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/rebateoct2012.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11418" title="rebateoct2012" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/rebateoct2012-391x575.jpg" alt="" width="391" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon Lens & Speedlite Rebates | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## heptagon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*

I'm a bit confused; Is the 5D2 after rebate 1299$ or 1799$?


----------



## djurma11 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*



heptagon said:


> I'm a bit confused; Is the 5D2 after rebate 1299$ or 1799$?



It's 1799 with the rebate.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*



djurma11 said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit confused; Is the 5D2 after rebate 1299$ or 1799$?
> ...



Same price it's been everywhere for the past month or so... :


----------



## heptagon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*



djurma11 said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit confused; Is the 5D2 after rebate 1299$ or 1799$?
> ...



Oh, i almost got my hypes up.


----------



## djurma11 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*



heptagon said:


> djurma11 said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



also, today is the last day you can get the $400 rebate on the pixma pro 9000 (which costs $338 at B&H). That means you can potentially get the printer and 5dmk2 for $1727. Not a bad deal when the Canon refurbished is going for that much.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*

A kit of the 5DIII with the new 24-70 2.8L II at anywhere under $5000 would tempt me.


----------



## Arkarch (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*

I'm a bit bitchy about these never-ending extensions of rebates. I am looking to sell a very good EF-S lens for a decent market price and with these continuous rebates it depresses the used market. Fine, Canon. Just make it permanent so at least I know.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Lens Rebates Extended & 5D Mark II $400 Instant Rebate*



Canon Rumors said:


> Canon USA



Anything on an European program? The € prices of Canon recently jumped up considerably, so maybe that's a sign of a rebate program to arrive...


----------

